# Sweet Custom Tank



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

I was at a new client's home today and they had a custom tank that had just been setup. The guy built it himself. It was stand and tank all in one. It only had one piece of glass and the rest was constructed of 3\4" plywood with another oak veneer 3\4" plywood over the top of that. The inside was sealed with a type of epoxy. It had two 4" round oak pillars up each side from the floor to the top of the tank.

This thing was huge. It was around 7' long by almost as tall. The actual glass for the front was about 6' x 3.5'

There were no fish in it yet as he didn't know what he wanted yet. I think he wants a reef too. He said he will give me a picture of it when he has fish and stuff in it and I'm trying to talk him out of the prints for this. This thing is way sweet!! The woodwork alone is incredible with allot of fancy scroll work.

It was a bit odd seeing a tank like this with only the front being glass. I asked where he got the idea and he said it came from a reef site GARF

I checked the site and they have some other buld it yourself stuff on there too but this guy took it a few steps further.

As I'm doing this wrap around setup in my home, I'm interested in seeing plans or other custom tanks built by you or someone you know. :rockin:


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

that sounds awesome man ... cant wait till i build myself a custom tanks...but if i got my way the woman would kill me cause id make the whole house a gian tank .... even teh walls and the floor :O ...


----------

